# What is a "Veronica Sword"?



## cS (Jan 27, 2004)

I saw a plant labeled as "Veronica Sword" at the LFS and picked up one. It was pretty. I couldn't help it.  I've consulted some credible plant databases and didn't find it listed. Does anyone know what this plant is properly called?

Thank you.


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

This one?

Andrew Cribb


----------



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

No Andrew,

cS is asking about a cultivar sword plant. I don't have any of the particulars on it though, so I'm not much more help.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

I wonder if veronica is a renamed plant.


..such as Echinodorus 'Autumn leaves' which is really Echinodorus `Lothario´.

..and then there is Echinodorus 'evening sun' which is probably also a rename.


...damn renames


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I believe the sword you have is this one:
http://www.tropica.com/productcard.asp?id=074C


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

that strikes a bell with me cavan!


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Why would say that is the 'Veronica' Sword? But meanwhile, I would really love to get my hands on E. Rubin 'narrow leaf.

cS, can you describe this Sword in more detail?


----------



## RoseHawke (Jan 4, 2005)

Gomer said:


> I wonder if veronica is a renamed plant.
> 
> ..such as Echinodorus 'Autumn leaves' which is really Echinodorus `Lothario´.
> 
> ...


Can you do that? Can aquatic cultivars not be patented like terrestrial cultivars or am I not understanding something (completely probable :-s .)


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

This is what I was told by the person who sold me the E. Veronica. It has pink new growth (like E. oriental) with the looks of E. uruguayensis. Max height is around 18". The color goes from pink to magenta to olive.

It is not the same as E. 'narrow' rubin.


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

> Can you do that? Can aquatic cultivars not be patented like terrestrial cultivars or am I not understanding something (completely probable .)


Aquatic Cultivars can be patented. Oriental grows a few things under license from Tropica. However one is free to call something what they want. So I can take my Kleiner Bar Sword and market it under a different name such as Echinodorus "gnatster". I could never submit it as a hybrid not would I really be able to license it to other cultivators to produce.

Ther is a porcess the Patent Office requires for cultivars to be registered, but one can fly under the radar if one does those sorts of things.


----------



## Navarro (Feb 12, 2004)

I know a little bit about this plants thanks to Mr. Neil Frank the plant was created and named after a Lady either wife or daughter of the "creator" supposedly is a small sword but it can get pretty tall. Indeed the new growth is pink and very unique. I really don't want to say more because I really don't remember but if someone know Mr. Frank e-mail (I no longer have it) I am sure he will be willing to add more.
Best regards,
Luis Navarro


----------



## Wahter (Nov 15, 2004)

Neil told me that it's a hybrid plant from a crossing of Echinodorus X barthii and Echinodorus horemanii 'Rot' (red horemanii/ uruguayensis sword); just like the Echinodorus X 'Rubin'. However, while both plants have a similar leaf shape, they do look a bit different (the coloration of the Veronica's veins/ ribs do not seem to stand out as much as the Rubin's, nor are the Veronica's leaves as transluscent, and the coloring is different between the two under the same conditions). Since the Rubin is an F2 hybridization (http://www.tropica.com/article.asp?type=aquaristic&id=251) ; I can only guess that the Veronica is an F "something else"... probably similar to the way the Ozelot sword and Red Flame sword have their own same lineage. I don't think the Veronica is the narrow leave variety of the Rubin, because the leaves are about the same width.

The Veronica swords I've kept send out runners/ flowering stalks every few weeks. A very proficient sword. Oddly enough, I've never had a Rubin sword send out a runner - I've had to break off a piece of the tuber/ corm, in order to reproduce that sword plant.

HTH,

Walter


----------

